# PJ needs help from WI



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

o.k. heres the deal....i need another track loader and i found one in Wittenberg WI and i need someone with minor mechanical abilities to go to the machine and call me from there. and we'll do a inspection over the phone. ideally i would like to have someone with rear engine loader experiance but i would aprecieate any help... I WILL PAY YOU FOR YOURE TIME.

i aint saying i dont trust the dealer but it's better safe than sorry lol

THANKS FOR ANY HELP..

Please call me (660)885-1521

i will pay for youre millage and time etc. i'll even buy you lunch at Mc Donalds lol

THANKS Rick/PJ


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi PJ! LOL ........ :waving:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

A little too far for me, sorry maybe next time? lol

Trip distance: 276.32 miles Time: 4 hrs 33 mins


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

We go threw Wittenburg on our way up to Lando, I dont think I will be heading up till fall if I am lucky to pull that off. Not sure how soon you need it looked at, but If I can help I would gladly stop.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Total Estimated Time: 17.0 hours 47 minutes
Total Estimated Distance: 1054.10 miles 

do i get paid by the hour or the mile


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Im the closest yet, but I have NO experience. Guess you have to chose, get lousy service, or fork it over. 

Wish i could help, but my help wouldnt really be help.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Farmer: LOL..... i would be glad if you could help.. just call me


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll be in Green Bay on Thursday and Friday. Friday around 4PM I'm leaving Green Bay for Madison, and then back to Racine on the same day.

Wittenberg is only an hour and fourty five from Green Bay, it's in the opposite direction I need to go, but I've got to leave Green Bay at four PM to get to Madison on time, if I get done earlier than I expected, I can swing by Wittenberg.

I'll take your phone number down and give you a ring if I get done early.

I'm in GB for training, and I'm hoping I can get done by noon. But we'll see.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dang, I was probably within an hour at the most this past weekend.

Now I'm 4hours/ 225miles away.

If I end up going back up that way I'll maybe be able to help ya out. I don't know a ton about rear engine stuff but probably enough to know if something isn't right.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Would love to help you out..
Trip distance: 266.46 miles Time: 4 hrs 25 mins one way....:crying:


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

thanks guy's.....

i aprecieate the thought.......

it's not a big hurry thing. and i am keeping my eyes open down here anyways, so i'll wait till someone gets around thier, and the CaT dealer may have time to do a inspection within the next week anyways . 

thsnks

PJ


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Why don't you and the wife, slip out there for a romantic weekend. Don't tell her the real reason for the trip.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

MY brother is in the Coast Gaurd in Milwaukee and works a two day rotation. It is about 150miles from him each way, but he might be interested in making a few bucks.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

If you're still looking at that track loader my grandpa works part time at the place its most likely for sale at: Elderon Truck Sales? or something like that. I could give him a ring and tell him to check it over, he's a "retired" mechanic.


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

Link

There's a link to all the used wheel loaders Fabco has for sale.

I saw some pretty decent ones for pretty cheap today, I don't know what you're looking to spend, but I saw like a 1992 926E for just under $40k.

And the contact is Chad Ketelson (the ONLY other Chad that works at Fabco, I get his mail all the time), he's a good no nonsense kinda guy.


----------

